# Best Custom Bow Strings????



## deerhunter270 (Jul 4, 2006)

What in your opinion are the best custom bow strings? I have heard a lot about Winners Choice, and Vapor Trail. I am thinking about adding some to my Mathews Outback. With the new strings would it make my bow any faster? Also, about how much would the run? Thanks
                                                            Russell


----------



## flat foot (Jul 4, 2006)

Winner Choice sring and buss cable are around $100. You can save a little goung through Cabelas, they told me it would take three weeks I had them in six days. Changing strings can increase speed but not alot. It depends on string material, number of strands in the string, how much serving and what you put on the string as well as where you put it. I never shot Vapor Trail, but all I do shoot Winners Choice. Good Luck Russ.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 4, 2006)

Winners choice is my opinion


----------



## reylamb (Jul 4, 2006)

Winners Choice is the string all others are judged by.  When you hear someone on a website give a review on strings it will usually say, as good as Winners Choice.

Having said that, there are a ton of great custom builders out there that are as good as WC.  Berry, Bucknasty, Vapor Trail, Stone Mountain, etc.....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 4, 2006)

I just ordered a new Vapor Trail string and harness for my bow. Just haven't had the chance to get it put on yet. I have a cam and half Razortec and it ran me around $95. They charge $5 extra for a slipping yoke, which I got.


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 4, 2006)

jody, what exactly is a slipping yoke? i just got a new set of vapor trails in the mail. i'll get my new press in tomorrow, maybe. will try to get the parker back together before the weekend. busted a strand on my down buss cable w/ that dogknot thingy that they tell you to bolt to the cable (ultra rest). i had the parker buckhunter, which is a fairly cheap bow, shooting real good w/ broadheads before the strand busted. i definately will tie the rest cord in this time. the vapor trails were a little expensive, but i think are worth peace of mind.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 5, 2006)

A slipping yoke, more commonly referred to as a floating yoke, is basically a bus cable and a very short string.  When you build the floating yoke you build the main part of the cable about 8 inches shorter than the actual length(length will vary by the string builder, but I go with 8 inches), then you only serve the bottom of the cable where it connects to the bottom cam (or top cam on a 2 cam bow), then you build a small cable (I use 16 inches) with both ends served that will connect to the outside of the limbs.  This allows the limbs to find their center and makes it easier to reduce cam or idler lean.

Hoyt uses floating yokes as the standard on their bows so if you find a Hoyt dealer take a look at the cable that attaches to the limbs, you will see the short secondary cable fed through the end of the main bus cable.  With a standard bus cable (2 color string) you take one color and go to one side of the limbs, the other color goes to the other side, making the bus cable a single cable instead of 2 parts............if that makes any sense, it is easier to show that describe sometimes.


----------



## Rob (Jul 5, 2006)

The only custom string I have used is winners choice and they perform much better than the zebra or tiger strings from Mathews.  I too would like to hear from people who have used WC and some of the others.  The biggest benefit for me was the minimal creep and no string twist I received with my WC strings - I could care less about any speed changes.  I have shot them for three years now and I have been happy with them, but would also like to hear how they compare to VT, or Stone mountain, or Buck nasty, etc.....


----------



## reylamb (Jul 5, 2006)

Prior to building my own, I have used:
Winners Choice
Bucknasty
Vapor Trail
Stone Mountain
Berry 
Prostrings
GAS Strings (formerly owned by Eric Griggs, now owned by Nathan Brooks)

All of the above but one worked as well as advertised, and I recommended all of them but 1 as being good as Winners Choice, except for GAS strings (now named B2 I think) which was an oversight on my part as they are as good as WC.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 5, 2006)

Finally, after some searching I found a good close-up of a floating yoke.  This is the point where standard stock cables split and go to the limb, you will see where the floating yoke has the main part of the cable and another mini-cable fed through it.


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks ,rey. i now understand. seems like a good idea.


----------



## PSEBO (Jul 5, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Winners Choice is the string all others are judged by.  When you hear someone on a website give a review on strings it will usually say, as good as Winners Choice.
> 
> Having said that, there are a ton of great custom builders out there that are as good as WC.  Berry, Bucknasty, Vapor Trail, Stone Mountain, etc.....



Reylamb, is bucknasty and John Mraz the same person?
if so he made my strings for my Allegiance and they came out Awsome, they were $55 for the set, can't beat that!


----------



## reylamb (Jul 6, 2006)

PSEBO said:
			
		

> Reylamb, is bucknasty and John Mraz the same person?
> if so he made my strings for my Allegiance and they came out Awsome, they were $55 for the set, can't beat that!


Yes, Bucknasty is John......


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Jul 6, 2006)

John is a great guy. I have used him for several strings. He will stand behind it also. Let me know if you need to get in touch with him. I talk to him on a regular basis.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is a set of Bucknasty string and cable on an Outback, they were $50.00 shipped.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 10, 2006)

I use Vapor Trail string and cable.

Darrell


----------



## panman (Jul 13, 2006)

I have used Vapor Trail
Pro Strings
and now i have Winners 
choice that came with my Ross 34.
All are great strings.
VT and PS are just as good as WC.IMHO.,the big difference is the PRICE.WC.is way over priced,but,They are Worry free.as you can get,but,then again so are the others.The orice difference is about 40.00.Buy what you have more confidence in.If i was going to hunt Aficra i would get WC,but,like the rest of you the good quality strings from other companys,are  more than enough.pan.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 13, 2006)

Talked to Steve at Vapor Trail Tuesday and ordered a set of VTX string & cables for the "Crackerized" SlayR.. 
I am very impressed with the personable service,, felt like I was talking with an old friend


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 13, 2006)

i am very happy w/ my new set of vapor trails. what is the deal w/ the ''crackerized'' stuff?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 13, 2006)

tearbritches said:
			
		

> what is the deal w/ the ''crackerized'' stuff?


He is a guy over on ArcheryTalk.com that is a supposed guru of Bows and bow tuning. He has a way of bringing out the most energy and speed and smoothness out of your bow. He is supposed to be especially great with Martin Bows.. So I sent mine to him to be what everyone refers to as "Crackerized" 
Other than shortening my cables and string,, basicly pre stressing the limbs a little more than factory settings.. I was not all that impressed.  
Granted, The bow shoots great but it was a great bow to begin with


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh,, I almost forgot to mention.. My Vapor Trails came in today..  hope to get them on the bow this evening


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 13, 2006)

*Vapor Trails are in stock at Adventure Outdoors...*

ask for Ronnie,,,,he's got a wall full of Vapor Trails I believe. Thinking about putting one on my '05 SB,,but it's working fine [if it ain't broke, don't fix it???].
Alan in GA


----------



## bigbuck150 (Jul 12, 2015)

Got my last bowstring from 60X and have been very happy


----------



## Spanky1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think Backwoods Bowstring are great strings, plus you can get them back, in most cases, in 48 hours.


----------



## gcs (Jul 13, 2015)

Hogwire strings. The best string I have used IMHO.


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 25, 2015)

I actually shoot crackers strings and have for years, he pre-stretches his strings really well so you rarely have to re-tune due to stretch never sent my bow to be "crackerized" I just install the strings and tune it myself


----------



## Bo D (Jul 26, 2015)

VaporTrails 25 shots and string settles every time....


----------



## cliff from jax (Jul 26, 2015)

Threadz strings jerry and Margie carter make great strings and you will have them in 2 or 3 days to your door great folks and a great product


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jul 26, 2015)

*Custom Strings*

You can't go wrong with First Strings. They use BCY-X material, the strongest bowstring material I've ever seen. They also have a one year warranty on string stretch, peep rotation or serving seperation. They go for a two cam bow about $140.00 for a set. You get what you pay for and this is quality. I'd also try Killer strings in Cartersville. They too use BCY-X, it's the best!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 27, 2015)

I've used at least 10 different string makers as many strings as I've ever gone through and installed, and I always come back to JBK bowstrings.  I've never had a complaint, nor a complain from anyone I referred to him.  Most of his sets are around $70.  

There are a lot of companies out there that charge a mint for strings.  Vaportrail is one of my favorite companies out there, but their strings are expensive.  You're paying for the name with some of the makers.  I promise you.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 27, 2015)

I've started using Hogwire strings this year.  Rob Smith does great work and his attention to detail is outstanding.  You can find him on Facebook.  His sets are made from Brownell Fury and are very reasonable.  Well under $100


----------



## Brewskis (Jul 29, 2015)

Paid $50 on sale (normally only $70 shipped) for my JBK threads made from BCY-X material, and they came with a 2 year warranty. Installed the first set a couple months ago, and have had zero complaints so far. His reputation on AT as a top-notch string builder is why I gave them a try.

Honestly, I'd probably be willing to pay twice what Jeff charges for his strings like the other companies charge, but I'm sure glad he doesn't charge that much!


----------



## FordHunter (Aug 22, 2015)

I like First String


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 23, 2015)

60X strings is all I use. Great builder and guy and very reasonable. He runs sales often where he sells strings for $70 sometimes less. No stretch at all and the servings are well done and have never separated.


----------

